# Conectar 8 leds en un mismo circuito



## Pitu (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo aqui.
Quisera saber como y con que conectar 8 leds, en un mismo circuito, o de la manera mas facil que me digais vosotros, con un interruptor.Es para ponerlos en una maqueta de un coche.
Decidme que es lo que me hace falta y como hacerlo y todo eso
Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola te mando unas paginas sobre lo que preguntas suerte un saludo
http://www.iearobotics.com/personal/ricardo/articulos/diodos_led/index.html
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_diodo_led.asp


----------



## Pitu (Jun 6, 2007)

Yo con eso no me aclaro.Yo solo quiero saber, que pilas me hacen falta para conectar los 8 leds y la forma mas facil de hacerlo.
Sabeis si en alguna tienda de elctronica me pueden soldar todo el circuito?
Perdon si no he dicho las palabras bien, es que no tengo ni idea de elecrtonica


----------



## vally (Jun 6, 2007)

La forma más sencilla (aunque no demasiado elegante) es poner los 8 leds en serie conectados a una toma de 12 V.

Salu2


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Jun 6, 2007)

Usa una bateria de 9 Volts (de las cuadradas) conecta todos los LED en serie ( anodo-catodo-anodo-etc) y una resistencia de 150 ohms, tambien en serie....

Saludos


----------



## JV (Jun 6, 2007)

Si conectas 8 Led en serie con una bateria de 9V no te van a prender, no llegas a superar la tension a menos que sea un Led especial, casi todos superan los 2.5V lo que nos da 8x2.5=20V!!! Pero coincido que si es para una maqueta la mejor opcion es una bateria de 9V.

Pitu, lo que debes hacer es preguntar en el negocio de electronica de que tension son los Led y luego lo posteas aqui.

Saludos..


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Jun 6, 2007)

tienes razon JV, tome 0.7V/LED,mmm....hay LEDs a 1.5V lo que te dan los 12... puedes usar baterías pequeñas de 12V, generalmente las usan ciertos modelos de camaras fotográficas.


----------



## JV (Jun 6, 2007)

Si, hay de 1.5V, pero no son tan comunes, ademas, cuando baje un poco la carga de la bateria no va a llegar la tension.

Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 6, 2007)

¿El coche es a escala standard 1:20?
Veo mas de 8 LEDs:
Blancos: 2 con 3 niveles de brillo (o 2 Alta, 2 Baja, 2 Posición), 1 habitáculo, 1 baúl, 1 o 2 reversa.
Rojo: 2 de freno/posición con 2 niveles de brillo, 1 freno luneta trasera, 1 antiniebla trasero.
Amarillo/Naranja: 4 intermitentes (para entendidos: 555)
Amarillo/Blanco: 2 antiniebla delantero.
Decime cuales de estos aplican a los 8 que mencionas, y si el/los interruptores estan dentro del coche o en un tablero externo.
Si la maqueta la estas haciendo de 0: ¿Qué posibilidades hay de meter interruptores en puertas, baúl, y que la palanca de cambios sea un interruptor de palanca?
Y ya que estamos ponele bocina o claxon (como le digan en tu país)
Hasta ahí no es desafío. Desafío seria ponerle alarma...


----------



## Pitu (Jun 8, 2007)

El coche es escala 1/18 y ya esta echs voy a poner una foto.Perdon si no cumple con los requisitos de tamaño y todo eso.
Le voy a poner: 1 en el maletero(azul), 3 en el interior(azules),2 en los faros traseros(rojos), 2 en los faros delanteros(blancos)
Solo les voy a poner esos colores.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 8, 2007)

Pitu, si vas a montar los led para emular las luces del coche, cada uno de ellos se debería conectar en forma independiente. Mucho más si quieres lograr un efecto más real, como te indicó nilfred: con interruptores en las puertas, maletera y cambio de luces.

Estás pensando en 3 tipos de LED diferentes: azul, rojo, blanco.

Cada tipo tiene un voltaje de encendido y trabajo distinto, sólo la corriente de trabajo es común: 20 mA.

Para este caso puedes perfectamente utilizar una batería de 9V. A cada led le vas a poner 1 resistencia en serie y cada serie ( LED + R ) se conecta en paralelo con las demás.

Verifica la tensión de encendido de cada LED, en la tienda donde los compraste y comunicalo, para calcularte las R, pués tú dices no saber hacerlo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 8, 2007)

No me gusta nada  ¿Que posibilidades hay de agregarle 4 intermitentes naranja?

Me decidí por un pack de 3 pilas AAA, que te van a durar más que una de 9v, ocupando practicamente el mismo volumen.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 8, 2007)

Buena esa nilfred. Se compagina con la sugerencia que le di a pitu. Lo unico en que difiere es en la batería pero, eso cumple con las espectativas.

A mi me parece bien. Ahora veamos lo que dice pitu, después de todo.

Agregar 4 intermitentes naranja, solo requiere 4 Rs más. Creo que eso es todo.

Creo que habrá una diferencia entre los brillos de cada color debido a la diferencia del Vfwd de los LED. Pero eso es probarndo y se lo dejamos a pitu.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## Pitu (Jun 8, 2007)

no me he enterado de nada, lo siento, es que no tendo ni idea de electronica.
_Nilfred_ a ver si te e entendido.Que si le pongo 4 leds mas le tengo que poner una pila AAA???
_mcrven_ me parece muy bien ponerle un interruptor a cada grupo de luces que se encuentren en el mismo sitio, por que si le pongo a cada luz un interruptor, no cabrian en el coche

Rs que son?resistencias?
perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## mcrven (Jun 8, 2007)

Hola pitu.

Me temo que va a ser muy dificil poder transferirte datos de alguna forma comprensible para ti, en estas circunstancias.

Te sugiero lo siguiente: Trata de conseguir entre tus amistades o vecinos a alguien que tenga, por lo menos, alguna experiencia conb algún tipo de actividad relacionada.

Luego, lo pones al tanto del asunto, a ver en que te puede ayudar. Y si él requiere de alguna indicación, nos informaciónrmas y le damos alguna sugerencia.

A ver, ¿Qué te parece?

mcrvern


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 8, 2007)

Pitu dijo:
			
		

> _Nilfred_ a ver si te e entendido.Que si le pongo 4 leds mas le tengo que poner una pila AAA???


 No es eso, pasa que el circuito es una pavada y no represeta desafío alguno para los miembros del foro.
Teniendo en cuenta que no lo vas a costruir, sino que algún pro lo va hacer, es una buena oportunidad para ir mas lejos y agregarle intermitentes (luz de giro) a tu maqueta.
Tambien veo que tiene rompenieblas delantero, pueden ir LEDs amarillas ahí.


----------



## Pitu (Jun 9, 2007)

Total, que me lo hagan no?por que yo ni tengo soldador ni nada, osea que valla a una tienda y que me lo hagan alli no?

Rompenieblas o como se dice aqui, antinieblas, no tiene.Si es lo que creo que te refieres, son las entradas de aire del intercooler, no son antinieblas


----------



## Madness666 (Ene 21, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¿El coche es a escala standard 1:20?
> Veo mas de 8 LEDs:
> Blancos: 2 con 3 niveles de brillo (o 2 Alta, 2 Baja, 2 Posición), 1 habitáculo, 1 baúl, 1 o 2 reversa.
> Rojo: 2 de freno/posición con 2 niveles de brillo, 1 freno luneta trasera, 1 antiniebla trasero.
> ...



Hola a todos!
Soy nuevo en el foro y he preguntado precisamente en un post sobre como conseguir un circuito de intermitencias para una maqueta de un coche a 1/18 con la misma velocidad de un coche real.
Yo tengo a mi disposicion microinterruptores que hacen que tenga el resto de luces comandado por el mismo, solo que al encender las intermitencias no parpadean, asi que ahora necesito que lo hagan.
En este post es donde he escrito mi duda:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/243783/ _

SALUDOS A TODOS!

PD: No se si hago bien en postear varias veces lo mismo en distintos foros, pero es que este no sabia que existia hasta ahora! Sorry si lo he hecho mal...


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 21, 2010)

Podrias usar el buscador antes de preguntar algo que se hablo DEMASIADAS VECES  PARA MI GUSTO y que es algo tan basico.
Además veo que la moyoria te dice de ponerlos en serie y alimentarlos con 12V o 9V... con lo cual es IMPOSIBLE que enciendan por lo que se menciono de la caida de tension en cada led...


----------



## Madness666 (Ene 21, 2010)

> Podrias usar el buscador antes de preguntar algo que se hablo DEMASIADAS VECES PARA MI GUSTO y que es algo tan basico.
> Además veo que la moyoria te dice de ponerlos en serie y alimentarlos con 12V o 9V... con lo cual es IMPOSIBLE que enciendan por lo que se menciono de la caida de tension en cada led...




Perdona si no tengo tus conocimientos en electronica Fernandoae y no se ni lo basico, pero seguro que tu tampoco sabes cosas basicas de "Todo" y preguntaras como todo el mundo y la verdad , desagrada ver que te tratan de tonto cuando preguntas alguna duda de algo que no conoces bien...
Yo tambien podria burlarme u ofenderme porque la gente me pregunte en el trabajo : ¿Que es eso que tienen los coches que suena?...o cosas por el estilo y se que yo lo sabre , pero el no tiene porque saberlo y no por ello tengo que hacerle sentir ni como tonto,porque seguramente no lo es, ni incomodo por haber hecho esa pregunta.
Asi que yo carecere de saber lo "basico" en electricidad o en electronica, pero tu careces de lo basico en modales...o por lo menos a mi si me ha parecido segun lo que has escrito.

Por cierto te comento una cosa, SI he utilizado el buscador y he visto circuitos que hablan de intermitencia pero no con un tiempo en concreto, ni con los minimos componentes en espacio reducido. Te puedo asegurar que me he leido todos de las 2 paginas que ha encontrado el buscador sobre leds e intermitencias, flasheo,etc...Asi que no me vengas diciendo eso, porque ademas he posteado en un post que hace referencia a mi tema.

Ademas , te digo, es la 1ª vez que posteo y yo no busco 8 leds , sino 4 y en un circuito a parte del resto que tengo puesto, es decir, busco un circuito de 4 leds de intermitencia iguales a los de los coches, pero que a su vez y a traves de interruptores pueda poner, izquierda (se enciendan los de la izquierda), derecha (se enciendan los de la derecha) y todos. Eso si con 3 interruptores micros 1 para cada posicion, pero si puede ser que esten dentro del mismo circuito.
Ademas los leds que voy a utilizar solo consumen 1.8 x 4 = 7.2v, yo es la 1ª vez que posteo y el resto de comentarios no se dirigen hacia mi pregunta ya que el tuyo a sido el 1º....Asi que por favor, lee antes de postear y mas diciendolo de esas maneras tan despectivas.
De todas formas no pensaba ponerlos en serie...a lo mejor como mucho en serie de a 2...pero nada mas, preferiria todos en paralelo...

Saludos y gracias igualmente


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola.
Tal vez estoy entendiendo mal, pero lo creo que buscas es que los LEDs parpadeen de acurado a la velocidad del auto (más velocidad mayor frecuencia en el parpadeo y viceversa).
No sé nada de autos, pero creo que tienen un tacómetro o algo así, que deacuerdo a la velocidad tiene más o menos revoluciones, se podría usar esas revoluciones para excitar a los LEDs y así ello parpadeen según la velocidad. Por supuesto, se debe usar un divisor de frecuencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Madness666 (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola elaficionado!

Bueno, no es exactamente eso, pero quizas yo tampoco me haya explicado mu bien...Haber lo que quiero es que los 4 leds funcionen con el tiempo de encendido similar o igual al de un auto real. Lo voy a montar en una maqueta que no anda, no se mueve ni lo hara, entonces lo que tu me has dicho resultaria imposible, aunque eso en un coche de radio control estaria chulo!
Pues a lo que iba, el caso es que necesito que los 4 leds parpadeen al mismo compas de tiempo que los de un auto real, y al ser posible en paralelo, para poder meter 3 interruptores que hagan:

-1ª posicion = On-Off = Encendido/apagado luces 2 izquierdas
-2ª posicion = On-Off = Encendido/apagado luces 2 derechas
-3ª posicion = On-Off = Encendido/apagado 4 luces.

Creeis que sera posible?

SALUDOS!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola.

Te refieres a las luces direccionales de los autos (derecha, izquierda y luces de advertencia o peligro), de uno o dos parpadeos por segundo.
Cuál es color de los LEDs (amarillo o ambar imagino).
Cuál es el voltaje que piensas usar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Madness666 (Ene 21, 2010)

Si exactamente eso es lo que quiero hacer!
Pues mira el voltaje estaba pensando o bien en 1 pila de litio de 3.7v o pilas de estas tipo reloj planas redonditas de 3v y colocaria no se si 2 o 3 pilas...
El caso es que los leds son Naranjas o Ambar de 2v.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí te dejo un circuito para que los pruebes.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pedropeter (Ene 21, 2010)

controlar los led´s con uns trasitor npn o pnp bc548 o cual quier otro seria lo mas facil i lo puedes conectar todos en paralelo y sin necesidad de de muchas resistencias solo una en comun y listo


----------



## Madness666 (Ene 22, 2010)

Entonces creeis que es mejor con transistores antes que con un 555 o algo por el estilo??
El aporte de elaficionado es tan enorme que me pierdo!!  eso si, muy grande no parece ser! XD
Lo malo es que no ando con mucho espacio y ademas ahora mismo no poseo de componentes asi que me bajare un programa para ver que resultados da.

SALUDOS!



pedropeter dijo:


> controlar los led´s con uns trasitor npn o pnp bc548 o cual quier otro seria lo mas facil i lo puedes conectar todos en paralelo y sin necesidad de de muchas resistencias solo una en comun y listo



Adelante , dime como lo harias tu por favor, que yo pensaba que era mas sencillo con un 555 o algo parecido!

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola.

Puedes usar el 555 ó 7555 (que trabaja hasta con 3V), si te parece menos complicado (ya que también es mas fácil de controlar la frecuencia).
Debes poner dos pilas de 3.7V en serie para en 555 y para los LEDs usa una pila tipo botón (para reloj) de 3V, y quitas las resistencia de los LEDs.

Algo así.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pedropeter (Ene 23, 2010)

hola a todos 
les comento yo a mi hijo le compre un carro electrico y como han de saber esos carros traen una pila recargable de 6v y para que le llamara mas la atencion decidi ponerle luces como un carro normal pero algo sencillo y decidi solo en la parte de atras luces intermitentes con leds rojos y eso lo logre con un 555
en la parte delantera con un switch y un transistor bc548 para evitar que se quemaran los leds (blancos) les dejo el driagrama es muy sencillo pero eficaz 
el unico inconveniente es de que despues mi hijo no se queria bajar del carro espero y les sirva este aporte aunque ya habian hecho un diagrama con un 555 muy bueno

por cierto alo que me referia que era mas facil con un transistor sienpre y cuando los leds tengan la funcion de solo encendido sin embargo si se quiere que esten intermitentes  un 555 es la mejor opcion


----------



## Madness666 (Ene 23, 2010)

Gracias a todos!
Pues con todo lo que me habeis hecho ya se como hacerlo! Ademas reducido de tamaño y sin problemas!

Saludos y gracias  a todos de nuevo!!


----------



## pedropeter (Ene 23, 2010)

por i parte no tienes que dar las gracias ya que yo pienso que todos los que estamos en este foro estamos para ayudar y que nos ayuden y que viva la electronica que es una maravilla


----------

